# Outlook 2007 Menüunkt Extras>Formulare fehlt



## suntrop (11. November 2008)

Ich wollte gerade eine E-Mail Vorlage wie in diesem Beispiel der Outlook-Hilfe erstellen.

http://office.microsoft.com/de-at/outlook/HA102377181031.aspx


> Zeigen Sie im Menü Extras auf Formulare, und klicken Sie dann auf Formular wählen.



Allerdings fehlt in meinem Outlook der Menüpunkt "Formulare". Nur auf meinem Rechner. Keine Ahnung weshalb und viel wichtiger: wie komme ich wieder dran?

Grüße - suntrop


----------

